# Welcoming our New Moderators



## Arshes Nei (Dec 10, 2008)

We have decided to go with three moderators. The process in which our staff chose the were under the following conditions: the length of time they (candidates) have spent on the forums, their behavior on the forums, including if they have received any infractions. We also looked to see candidates who followed directions and were able to keep a cool head under stressful conditions.

These are our new moderators below:

Nylak, who joined us this past June, will be a board wide moderator.
*Edit 12/12* Renton Whitetail who has been here since March 2007 will also be a board wide moderator.
Grimfang will be in charge of Introductions, The Blue Note, and Three Frags Left. He has been contributing since January of 2007.
Surgat will be overseeing Forum Games, Off Topic, and Rants and Raves. He has been a member since April 2006.

I'd also like to spend some time thanking Arrow Tibbs for helping out greatly during this process and it is greatly appreciated. 

Let's welcome our new moderators, and thank you for your time!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 10, 2008)

Sweet!  Definitely congrats.  ^.-.^


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratz Grim


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

yay for Nylak and Grim


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2008)

nice! its not always easy to be a mod but im sure youll do a great job^^


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow.

Grats all.  Right people for the job, I think.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 10, 2008)

Okay, guys, let's put em through the wringer!


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 10, 2008)

Hahaha.. thanks, guys. Don't be too mean. I'll do my best to help out where I can, and this should help take some of the burden off of others here.

And thanks, Arrow and Arshes.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations Nylak, Grim, and Surcat. ^_^


----------



## Kilre (Dec 10, 2008)

*bows down in worship of the three new additions to the pantheon*


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, excuse me, I was just quietly laughing to myself.


Congrats, haha.


----------



## Takun (Dec 10, 2008)

Runs off to the Introductions, The Blue Note, and Three Frags Left boards....


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

I knew I wouldn't cut it but I'm glad I gave it a try.^_^ Maybe next time.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratuations, you three. Hope you guys do a good job!


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Nylak, who joined us this past June, will be a board wide moderator.



Nice.



> Grimfang will be in charge of Introductions, The Blue Note, and Three Frags Left. He has been contributing since January of 2007.



Griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim. You're the man now. D:

\Dog



> Surgat will be overseeing *Forum Games*, *Off Topic*, and *Rants and Raves*. He has been a member since April 2006.



I do not envy you. Not one bit.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, ok. Congrats, Nylak! ^_^ (-.- I'll be the one next time....rawr...)


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 10, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Hahaha.. thanks, guys. Don't be too mean. I'll do my best to help out where I can, and this should help take some of the burden off of others here.
> 
> And thanks, Arrow and Arshes.



IM BEING MEAN!!  :V

You're gonna be an awesome mod!


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 10, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Hahaha.. thanks, guys. Don't be too mean. I'll do my best to help out where I can, and this should help take some of the burden off of others here.
> 
> And thanks, Arrow and Arshes.



Hey, congratulations man.
I still think you should roll on Khaz'Goroth.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 10, 2008)

Darn. I was sure I would make it with this.



> I think Iâ€™d make a decent moderator. Iâ€™m responsible, active in the community and I take showers daily. Iâ€™ve moderated a few game servers and forums before, so I know how to work vB and I know what is expected of me if I were to be chosen.
> 
> Iâ€™ve seen a decline in â€˜good postingsâ€™ since I joined nearly a year ago. Stupider people have been coming in. This was especially prevalent during the super-downtime where the mainsite was down for nearly a month. But, if we put our minds to it, WE CAN DO ANYTHING.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

It was the "change" platform.  We all got sick of that.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 10, 2008)

> I think Iâ€™d make a decent moderator. Iâ€™m responsible, active in the community and I take showers daily. Iâ€™ve moderated a few game servers and forums before, so I know how to work vB and I know what is expected of me if I were to be chosen.
> 
> Iâ€™ve seen a decline in â€˜good postingsâ€™ since I joined nearly a year ago. Stupider people have been coming in. This was especially prevalent during the super-downtime where the mainsite was down for nearly a month. But, if we put our minds to it, WE CAN DO ANYTHING.
> 
> ...



Whoa.

I CAN DO BETTER AS A MOD THAN *THAT*!


----------



## Emil (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations. Thank you very much for your donated time.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Sweetness and congrats.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2008)

I look forward to being disappointed in new ways.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 10, 2008)

Um, as a new member, I'd like to say "congrats".


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I look forward to being disappointed in new ways.


 
I aim to please.  :]


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Dec 11, 2008)

Grats to the new mods. I'll try not to be bitter.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats, I know you'll be great Grim, and I have happy feelings about Nylak and Surgat too :3



David M. Awesome said:


> I look forward to being disappointed in new ways.


Pictures for Sad Children <3<3<3


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats to all the new mods, umm isn't grim a girl?

Apologizing for being stubborn and bitter before... 

Congrats again

*showers new mods with cookies of assorted flavour*


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm very happy with the results (Nylak!!!<3).


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I'm very happy with the results (Nylak!!!<3).


^ This. Dont forget Grim ^__^


----------



## AlexX (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm not too good at words for topics like this, so I'll keep it short and sweet.

*stamps a huge "APPROVED"*


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Nylak (Dec 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I'm very happy with the results (Nylak!!!<3).


 
<3  X3


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats Nylak, Grimfang and Surgat, hope you three don't go nuts. And Grim, i'll tone it down a bit but thats all i can promise.


----------



## eternal_flare (Dec 11, 2008)

Long live the Grim!
Congrats Nylak and Surgat. .^_^.


----------



## PridedFalcon (Dec 11, 2008)

â™ªFrom the new guy

Congratulations!


----------



## GrundMoon (Dec 11, 2008)

congrats Nylak Grimfang n' Surgat!


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats to all 3


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations Grimfang, Nylak and Surgat!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 11, 2008)

furcity said:


> umm isn't grim a girl?



lol

Arguably.


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol
> 
> Arguably.



Hush you >:C


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 11, 2008)

The myth I can't seem to beat..



furcity said:


> umm isn't grim a girl?





Nanakisan said:


> grimfang
> i'm shocked she ...



I know there are more quotes I could find if I looked hard enough, but I am actually male. At this point, I may consider what others have said about me being effeminate, but I really don't want to believe you.

Haha.. and thanks again, guys.


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard, you guys.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 12, 2008)

Also to Renton Whitetail (good friend of mine)...


----------



## LoC (Dec 12, 2008)

Cool. Good luck.


----------



## yak (Dec 12, 2008)

I for once welcome our new furry overlords...


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Dec 13, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Also to Renton Whitetail (good friend of mine)...





LoC said:


> Cool. Good luck.



Thank you to you both.  It's an honor to help serve the FA staff.


----------



## uncia (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks fine to me. 


Renton Whitetail said:


> Thank you to you both.  It's an honor to help serve the FA staff.


Heh, heh... you said it.

Thanks & enjoy, y'all. 
David.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 14, 2008)

wooot
Nylak and grim i give my congratz to you both.

show no merecy to teh trolls
bring them the hammah!!
lol

now how about there be a hiring for new admins on the main site
joke


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 14, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> The myth I can't seem to beat..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry grim... there were a few posts somewhere which led me to believe you were a girl.. my bad..

Plz no punizhmentz 


lol


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations to all the newly appointed moderators.

Patience and tolerance will take you very far. If you're patient, tolerant and strive for objectivity, you will make more friends than enemies (you'll make enemies regardless because there's always one fur that thinks they're always right and everyone else is wrong).


----------

